# Verstehe nurnoch Bahnhof !



## TobGod (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 
wußte nicht einmal mehr genau wie ich den Titel nennen sollte, da es einfach so ist. Ich studiere jetzt seit einem Semester Informatik und werde im zweiten und dritten auch sehr oft unter Linux arbeiten müssen. Ich hatte mir früher mal Linux mit einer Live-CD angeschaut, habe da aber schon nichts verstanden. Das nurmal zur Vorgeschichte;

Ich saß jetzt zwei Tage daran Linux überhaupt zu installieren, weil das mit Windows und dem partitionieren schon alles total kompliziert war. Habe mir also das ganz normale SuseLinux 10.3 heruntergeladen und installiert. Nun, als erstes, um überhaupt mal die ganzen lustigen Onlinehilfen benutzen zu können, da es eine lokale Hilfe nur für das KDE gibt, wollte ich also meinen Netgear WPN111 USB WLan Stick installieren. Habe mich durch einige Foren gelesen und herausgefunden, dass ich die Treiberinstallation unter Windows dazu nutzen muss. Dazu muss man allerdings Ndiswrapper !? installieren. Habe mir also unter Windows den Quellcode heruntergeladen, liegt wahrscheinlich noch nicht als rpm vor. Bin dann wieder unter Linux. Habe mir die Anleitung angeschaut, es hieß in das Verzeichnis wechseln und "make" ausführen. Dann sagt er mir "command not found". Gut dachte ich mir, dass da wohl irgendwelche Dev Tools fehlen. Habe mir dann von der Suse Seite "Developement Tools für Yast2" heruntergeladen, als rpm Paket. Nun klicke ich auf das rpm Paket in Linux, und oben steht darüber "Installieren mit Yast2". Klicke ich also darauf, dann kommt irgendein Fehler. Habe auch versucht dieses Ndiswrapper unter diesem Linuxzeichen unten links und dann auf "Computer->Software installieren" zu installieren. Habe bei der Suche einfach Ndiswrapper eingegeben und er hat mir 2 Pakete ? angezeigt. Habe einfach beide angeklickt und auf installieren. Gab auch keine Fehler. Jedoch ist Linux sowas von kompliziert, wo findet man dort überhaupt mal einen Programmordner, oder ausführbare Dateien ? Also falls das installiert wurde, habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das nutzen kann. Im Internet gibt es soviele Themen und wieder Verweise auf andere Dinge, einfach alles zu kompliziert, verliere total den Überblick. Und dabei soll der Umstieg doch so einfach sein ?

Ich hoffe, dass jemand Lust hat mir mal ganz kompakt ein paar grundlegende Dinge zu erklären und eventuell auch, wie ich jetzt dieses Ndiswrapper installiert oder benutzt bekomme, um endlich die Treiber zu installieren, weil ohne Internet unter Linux bekomme ich da noch weniger hin.

Danke schonmal an jeden der sich die Mühe macht, Gruß


----------



## zeromancer (30. Dezember 2007)

Erst einmal willkommen bei Linux!

Zunächst einmal: Linux ist nicht komplizierter als Windows, nur "anders". Ohne viel Gelese wirst Du Probleme haben, zugegeben. Gleich mit einem "Brocken" wie WLAN & ndiswrapper zu beginnen ist sicher nicht einfach, daher schlage ich vor, Du versuchst deinen Rechner erst einmal mit Kabel ins Netz zu bekommen. Denn: Treiber und der ndiswrapper sollte eigentlich mit dem Suse-Paketmanager (Yast) installierbar sein, ohne dass man mühsam selbst Sourcen kompilieren oder Dinge manuell installieren muss. Ich denke auch nicht, dass der Stick nur mit ndiswrapper läuft, was übrigens nur ein Trick ist, den Windows-Treiber nutzen zu können. Ich halte davon nicht viel ehrlich gesagt.
Suse ist auch nicht wirklich die Einsteiger-Distro (meine Meinung). Ich denke auch, dass der Netgear-Stick direkt erkannt werden sollte, vielleicht aber eben nicht bei Suse. Lade Dir doch mal eine Live-CD (Desktop-Version) von *Ubuntu herunter und starte den Rechner mal damit. Wenn hier WLAN schon out-of-the-box geht, dann weißt Du zumindest, dass er funktioniert. Ubuntu hat nach meiner Erfahrung die bessere Hardwareerkennung "ab Werk", aber das nur nebenbei.
Generel: solltest Du Fehlermeldungen erhalten, so ist es sinnvoll, diese im Wortlaut zu posten, damit man helfen kann - denn raten ist nicht effektiv.
Immerhin hast Du ja schon die Installation geschafft - also nur Mut!


----------



## TobGod (30. Dezember 2007)

Das schlimme ist, ich weiß nicht einmal wie ich diesen Paketmanager öffnen kann. .exe Dateien gibt es anscheinend keine !? Wie findet man solche Programme ? Hat Linux also außer den paar Spielen und Tools im "Startmenu" nichts zu bieten was dem Windows "Programme"-Ordner ähnlich ist ? Wo man einfach für jedes installierte Programm einen Ordner und eine .exe bekommt ? Wo kann ich überhaupt schauen, welche Programme alle installiert sind, ähnlich dem "Software"-Feature unter Windows ?


----------



## zeromancer (30. Dezember 2007)

Der Paketmanager befindet sich wie alle Systemeinstellungen im Programm "Yast". Wie das bei Suse im KDE-Menü heißt, weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht - aber irgendetwas mit "Systemeinstellungen" wirds schon sein.
Andernfalls kannst Du ja mal ALT-F2 drücken (Programm ausführen) und da dann "yast2" schreiben.

Es gibt keine .exe-Dateien, es ist Linux - da sind ausführbare Dateien entweder mit .sh oder auch ohne Endung vorhanden. Dateiendungen sind hier nur Schall und Rauch. Es wäre empfehlenswert, Dich mal mit den grundlegenden Dingen dieses Systems auseinander zu setzen. Als Informatikstudent sollte das für Dich kein Problem darstellen.

http://www.felix-schwarz.name/files/opensource/articles/Linux_ist_nicht_Windows/


----------



## TobGod (31. Dezember 2007)

Ok, ganz großes Dankeschön, dass mir überhaupt noch geantwortet wird, wenn ich schon mit meinen Windows Argumenten ankomme. Nach dem ellenlangen Text verstehe ich jetzt auf jeden Fall besser worum es geht. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen mich wie ein absoluter Neuling ran zu machen, mir viel Zeit zu nehmen, Dinge auszuprobieren. Hänge halt leider schon seit ca. 10 Jahren an Windows, da wird es wohl schwieriger sein, sich umzugewöhnen. Es wäre einfach nur schön gewesen, wenigstens den Treiber absolut ohne Vorwissen installieren zu können, da ich im Moment halt immer unter Windows im Browser lesen muss, aber dann immer umswitchen muss, um es auszuprobieren. Naja alles ein wenig umständlich, aber ich hoffe ich komme noch auf den richtigen Trichter 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## olqs (31. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir mal willkommen bei Linux.

Zu deiner was ist wo Frage:
Es gibt unter Linux einen Filesystem Hierachy Standart (siehe Wikipedia)
SuSE hält den ziemlich ein und da kannst du dich doch schnell zurechtfinden.

Aus dem Internet musst du (fast) nie direkt was runterladen, sondern das erledigt der Paketmanager selbst. In Yast2 unter Software->Software installieren

Ebenfalls wäre es nützlich die Online Repositories (Software Verzeichnisse) in den Paketmanager einzubinden. (siehe Suse Wiki)
Dann werden Software Pakete die nicht auf der CD/DVD mitgeliefert werden aus dem Internet nachgeladen, wenn Internet funktioniert.

Nächster Punkt Internet:
Da würd ich auch anfangs zu nem guten alten Kabel raten.
Zu der Ndiswrapper Problematik hab ich folgendes gefunden:
http://en.opensuse.org/Ndiswrapper
http://www.andrewd18.com/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapperinfo-gui.php

Wenn du Linux wirklich nutzen und lernen willst, dann noch ein Tipp noch zum Schluss:
Vergiss alles was du meinst über Computer zu softwaretechnisch wissen. Ist grossteils nur für Windows gültig.
Danach komplett neu anfangen und Hilfeseiten und im Internet lesen.
Ein gutes Buch ist der Kofler. Damit hast du auch mal ein Nachschlagewerk, falls deine Internetverbindung mal nicht da ist. Es muss nicht die neueste Version sein, soviel ändert sich nicht, aber eine Auflage von 2000 ist vielleicht dann doch schon veraltet


----------



## stain (3. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mal ein Tutorial geschrieben zum ndiswrapper. Du findest es in meinem Blog. Es ist zwar auf Debian bezogen, sollte dir jedoch trotzdem helfen (am besten lässt du die Vorbereitung aus.). Nur den ndiswrapper musst du am besten als Paket für Suse herunterladen (Google). Die Konsolenbefehle sind sonst die selben.

PS: Ich empfinde die Installation des Wlans mit ndiswrapper unter Suse eigentlich sehr leicht. (Habe trotzdem bestimmt nen Monat getüftelt. Aber wenn mans einmal weiß, ist es ne Minutensache...)

Viel Erfolg!


----------

